
Visualization Strategies: Text & Documents - robg
http://www.timshowers.com/2008/08/visualization-strategies-text-documents/
======
albertcardona
Breath-taking images. Following the tune of another post today: I want to
steal them.

~~~
mynameishere
Good looking, but useless, like the top 0.1 percent of women.

